# [SOLVED] failed to load module modesetting

## polslinux

I have this error in the Xorg.0.log file:

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep EE

[    17.671] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    17.926] (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)
```

but the problem is that i have enable the KMS in the kernel config:

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep -i kms

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y
```

make.conf video_cards:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel v4l fbdev"
```

What can i do to solve this problem?

ps: I'm running Gentoo ~amd64!Last edited by polslinux on Tue Apr 16, 2013 5:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

polslinux,

Is it really a problem?

```
[    17.926] (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)
```

refers to an Xorg module, not a kernel module.

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel v4l fbdev"
```

its not required for any of those drivers, so the error message is in error.

----------

## polslinux

So can i safely ignore this error??

----------

## NeddySeagoon

polslinux,

Yes.

----------

## Gusar

The error refers to the xf86-video-modesetting driver: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7201944.html#7201944

----------

## polslinux

oh! Thanks Gusar  :Very Happy: 

----------

